# Seiko Sawtooth



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's funny how watches seem to be readily available, then all of a sudden disappear from the radar completely. The Seiko Samurai is one such, but the one that comes to mind is the Sawtooth. You don't even see them crop up in the 'show us your divers' threads.....

IIRC it was a quartz divers watch, a little smaller than the Monster (although I could be wrong about that - it may just have been slimmer due to having a quartz movement) with an unusual notched design to the bezel. It was available in a range of models/colours and the once that caught my eye was one with a black carbon fibere dial. It goes without saying that I prevaricated at the time and now they just don't seem to appear at all on the forums (I dont really like Fleabay and would be very wary about buying awatch from there).

When new (I'm not sure if they were an official UK import, or like the Monster they were a popular grey market model) they were costing just over the Â£100 mark, pretty much the same price as the Monster. I shall have to keep my eyes open and look for one as I still fancy one.

Rob


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

a great looking watch :good:


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Nice watch would look good on a mesh!


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got an orange one

It's a nice watch. Aesthetically it'd pleasing and considering it's about 1/6 the price of other 'shrouded' Seikos it comes out quite well.

Has a generic cheapo quartz 7N36 movement but then if you buy one you're probably not after super-spec mechanics!

I paid about Â£100 for mine last August and one was put on the Bay yesterday for Â£400+. Lunacy.

They are definitely more scarce now, moreso the blue/black ones and their value has increased a little due to scarcity.

If you can get one at a reasonable price, I can recommend them wholeheartedly.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually thinking about picking one of these up if one pops at a reasonable price :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

